# Printer Ink please



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a place to buy printer ink? Sharaf DG are such a joke - they sell Canon printers but they don't stock the ink required for those same printers. In my experience this is typical of their ranges.

So the question is where can I buy Canon printer ink? Does anyone know who the distributor is?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.canon-emirates.ae/Contac...ices/canon_contacts/United_Arab_Emirates.aspx

You could call them and ask....


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

E-Max has a better selection


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Check out the Al Ain Centre: ..:: Al-Ain Centre ::.. They have nearly everything "computer related"

-md000/Mike


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks all.


----------

